# What the hell is this



## Alex252 (16 Oct 2004)

I got a pm today from some jackass call Leonard Neoram. It was about a topic i had just posted. This is what it said. 
cdn:Hello Alex,  
I see you started topic on Septermber 11. It's been 3 years since Sept 11 and that topic has become the most talked about and therefore the most boring topic that you could pick. You only got one reply, that was all. Nobody has pitty for your father who claimed to have one fried who died on Sept 11, nor we care about your stories. If you want SYMPATHY, go to other forums *******. And remove that picture of yourself, you are so ugly, It makes us all sick. You look so miserable, I am even disgusted by myself for wasting 30 seconds to write you this message. You are worthless human being, worthless stinking loser. Do not reply to this message, you on my ignore list.   
This is bullshit, i shouldnt be treated like this. I know it has been 3 years but if it was that bad you should've locked it. I hope you ban the asshole.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Oct 2004)

Alex
Sorry some jerk-off is doing that. He has been banned now for the third time and this is wearing thin. I sent a PM to Infanteer and I'm sure he will contact you, again apologies.


----------



## Infanteer (16 Oct 2004)

Wow, I see he has been spreading the love beyond the staff.

Don't worry Alex, we banned his three profiles and sent him packing.   He was just an immature goof that couldn't spell and was trolling for a reaction.

Could you please forward that PM to me, I just need to check a few things.


----------



## Alex252 (16 Oct 2004)

Thank you Bruce and Infanteer for responding quickly. Im glad its only one person doing it, unfortunately it brings the websites rep down every time it happens. O well it done hopefully the idoit doing it will stop and some common sense will get him to apologize. Infanteer you should recive the pm soon.


----------



## Infanteer (16 Oct 2004)

> unfortunately it brings the websites rep down every time it happens



It comes hand-in-hand with an public, free BB.  For every 10 kids like yourself who is interested in the Forces we get a monkey like that who has nothing better to do then make an ass of himself.

Thanks for reporting the problem though.  The more users who use the "report post" function, the faster we can get to potential problems and deal with them before they get out of hand.


----------



## Big Bad John (16 Oct 2004)

"Ni carborundum illegitimati"!   (For the uneducated (LOL) Don't let the Bastards grind you down)   Very roughly translated.   (Hey, I failed Latin)   

In the past few days I have observed a few slimy creatures around the forum posting and talking trash.    All we can do is to watch each others sixes and weed out the saboteurs.   IMHO the staff here is doing an excellent job at doing just that.   

"Remember to always be vigilant!"   Arthur Wellesley, 1st Duke of Wellington


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Oct 2004)

Alex,

Sorry to hear you got nailed by this guy as well. Don't take it personally, it was a drive by meant to stir up trouble and nothing more.

Thanks to the staff for handling this so promptly and thanks to Alex for bringing it to our attention.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Goober (16 Oct 2004)

While negative comments like that may bring down the rep of a board, I think quick action by the staff brings it right back up, if not higher. A lot of people care about the integrity of this board and they work to keep it intact.


----------



## winchable (16 Oct 2004)

Further evidence of our divinity folks we permeate these boards like grease on a cheesesteak.

We are always guarding against the jackasses but they do creep in every once in a while and we encourage you to all use the "report a post" button or PM a moderator and punishment will be swift if the crime warrants it, as it did in this case.


----------



## Burrows (16 Oct 2004)

is there any way to remove this retards IP Number from the Forum Gene Pool?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Oct 2004)

He's been well taken care of. Nothing is 100%, but he's going to have to work to get back here and he'll be shut down in short order.


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Oct 2004)

Hey Alex,

No fears mate your are among comrades, worms like that will find that they get sussed out very quickly.   

They are a type of group that just go out and bombard msg boards with shite because they would not be able to have the sense to start their own topic for a forum.

cheers and post on brother!

tess


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Oct 2004)

Locking this one up, thanks to everyone who aided in getting rid of our "personality disorder"
Lets keep it the best we can. Thanks again


----------

